# Downloadlink erstellen



## resu223 (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe und zwar möchte ich auf meinen Rechner einen Downloadlink erstellen auf den dann ein Freund zugreifen kann und sich diese Datei direkt bei mir runterladen kann.
Versenden über E-Mail oder Teamviewer braucht utopische Zeiten.
Also wie erstelle ich einen Link und was muss ich beachten.Wäre sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe!!!!

Grüße resu223


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. Juli 2010)

Ist vermutlich am einfachsten per FTP server : Hardwareecke.de - Eigenen FTP-Server in 5 Minuten einrichten


----------



## Bauer87 (13. Juli 2010)

Du müsstest einen Server hosten und schneller geht es damit dann auch nicht. (Naja, ftp ist etwas schneller als E-Mail oder http, aber viel macht das nicht aus.) Dein Upload wird dadurch nicht schneller…


----------



## UnnerveD (13. Juli 2010)

Alternativ kannst du die Datei auch bei einem Filehoster hochladen - da kann dein Freund das runterladen, unabhängig davon, ob du im internet bist oder nicht.

MfG


----------



## Aholic (13. Juli 2010)

Ob nun P2P oder FTP, du wirst aufs selbe kommen da dein Upload sehr früh dicht machen wird.
Soll das File nur einmal geladen werden oder mehrmals / sogar an mehrere Personen?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. Juli 2010)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst du die Datei auch bei einem Filehoster hochladen - da kann dein Freund das runterladen, unabhängig davon, ob du im internet bist oder nicht.
> 
> MfG



Bei größeren Dateien kann das aber recht langwierig werden weil manche Hoster die Dateigröße und die Downloadgeschwindigkeit limitieren. Und wenn der der Upload nach 99 von 100 MB abbricht ist das auch nicht gerade witzig


----------



## resu223 (13. Juli 2010)

Erstmal danke Euch allen für eure Antworten.Die Datei wäre ungefähr 1GB gross und wenn ich seh was ihr so schreibt kann ich mir vorstellen wie lange das dauert.....und so drängt sich bei mir der Wunsch auf die Sache zu lassen, weil ich keine Lust habe auf stundenlanges hin und her gewurschtel.
Trotzdem Danke!
Noch ne Frage ...welche Geschwindikeiten erreicht ein ftp und kann man dazu Filezilla verwenden????

Grüße resu223


----------



## Aholic (13. Juli 2010)

Hängt völlig vom Upload deiner Leitung ab, es werden +/- 3-4kb/s mehr werden.
Viel würde ich da nicht erwarten.


----------



## rabe08 (13. Juli 2010)

Vermutlich hat Versand per Post (DVD) eine höhere Latenz aber einen deutlich besseren MB/s...


----------



## UnnerveD (14. Juli 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Bei größeren Dateien kann das aber recht langwierig werden weil manche Hoster die Dateigröße und die Downloadgeschwindigkeit limitieren. Und wenn der der Upload nach 99 von 100 MB abbricht ist das auch nicht gerade witzig



Ich hab für solche Fälle einen Premiumacc - da wird auch beim upload net gebremst - dann werden größere Dateien an der Hochschule hochgeladen(2-4MB/s) und fertig


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. Juli 2010)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Ich hab für solche Fälle einen Premiumacc - da wird auch beim upload net gebremst - dann werden größere Dateien an der Hochschule hochgeladen(2-4MB/s) und fertig



Mit 2-4MB upload is das natürlich was andres ^^ Von sowas kann ich hier nur träumen


----------



## Bauer87 (14. Juli 2010)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat Versand per Post (DVD) eine höhere Latenz aber einen deutlich besseren MB/s...


Unterschätze nie die Bandbreite eines LKW voller Festplatten! Eine einzelne DVD per Post dürfte nicht schneller gehen als ein Upload über eine ADSL-Leitung (ich will SDSL!), aber deutlich weniger Nerven kosten.

Ob du die Daten nun per FTP oder per Was-auch-Immer hoch lädst, macht kaum einen Unterschied. 1GB dauert auf einer Leitung mit 128kb/s (Upload bei ADSL1000,  angeblich eine Breitband-Verbindung) halt seine 16(?) Stunden.


----------



## UnnerveD (14. Juli 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Ob du die Daten nun per FTP oder per Was-auch-Immer hoch lädst, macht kaum einen Unterschied. 1GB dauert auf einer Leitung mit 128kb/s (Upload bei ADSL1000,  angeblich eine Breitband-Verbindung) halt seine 16(?) Stunden.



Ich will jetzt keine Haare spalten, aber der Upload eines DSL 1000 Anschluses beträgt ~128kBit/s und keine 128KB/s (KiloByte) -> mit den rund 16 Stunden hast du allerdings Recht.

Ich bräuchte für die 1GB in etwa 2,5 Stunden (DSL 8K mit 110KB/s Upload) zum hochladen - eigentlich recht angemessen, wenn man das Datenvolumen betrachtet.

MfG


----------



## longtom (14. Juli 2010)

Warum erstellst du keinen Privaten Torrent ,das erspart dir schon mal die Zeit die Daten irgendwo hoch zu laden ? 
Das erstellen eines Torrents mit Vuze ist Kinderleicht und die Torrnet Datei per Email dem Empfänger zu schicken stellt auch kein Problem dar da sie nur ein paar KB groß ist ,außerdem hast du sogar noch die Möglichkeit deine Uploadgeschwindigkeit selbst zu regulieren .


----------



## xaven (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn du nicht grad vDSL hast, ist DVD / USB-Stick per Post wohl die beste Variante...


----------



## Puepue (14. Juli 2010)

Es gibt doch auch Software, die eigentlich für Wartungen gedacht ist - bei denen man von einem PC auf einen anderen via Passwort zugreifen kann (Müssen dann beide installieren). Kenn aber keine gute Freeware - aber bestimmt jemand anderes hier..

Aber das ist dann ne Vertrauenssache..


----------



## zcei (14. Juli 2010)

Ich denke du meinst Teamviewer

aber die Uploadgeschwindigkeit davon ist grottig.. und nebenbei was machen ist dann auch heikel, wenn der Freund alles sehen kann 

DVD dürfte am einfachsten sein. Overnight Express xDD


----------



## Puepue (14. Juli 2010)

Ja genau sowas meinte ich (mir fehlte das Wort )
ok, das mit der Uploadgeschwindigkeit wusst ich nicht, schade..


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. Juli 2010)

Warum nehmt ihr nicht ICQ? Abgebrochene Transfers können später fortgesetzt werden. Ihr könnt ja die PCs über Nacht laufen lassen und im Falle einer Unterbrechung am nächsten Morgen fortsetzen.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Juli 2010)

1 GB über ICQ dauert länger als eine Nacht, und den Pc nachts laufen lassen kann manchmal aus den verschiedensten Gründen nicht möglich sein


----------



## resu223 (15. Juli 2010)

Also ich glaube per Post is wirklich das schnellste  weil die Alternativen sehr spärlich und aufwendig sind.Trotzdem danke euch für eure Hilfe!

Grüße resu223


----------



## Bauer87 (15. Juli 2010)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt keine Haare spalten, aber der Upload eines DSL 1000 Anschluses beträgt ~128kBit/s und keine 128KB/s (KiloByte) -> mit den rund 16 Stunden hast du allerdings Recht.


Darum habe ich auch 128 kb/s geschrieben und bin auf die 16 Stunden gekommen. Mit 128kB/s wäre der Upload ja schon nach zwei Stunden beendet. (Ein hoch auf die Groß-und Kleinschreibung!)

PS: Ich unterscheide auch zwischen kB und KiB.


----------

